# Logic Pro X 10.0.6 is released



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 9, 2014)

Fixes an audio-input issue that caused the Record Enable button to be unavailable with some audio interfaces, including the M-Audio Fast Track Pro, M-Audio Plus, Blue Yeti USB mic, Alesis i02 Express, Avid Mbox, and Griffin iMic.


----------



## maestro2be (Jan 9, 2014)

I have to admit, I am quite surprised at their level of updates thus far. They are normally so quiet that it's excruciating to even mention their name. But with this version so far it seems they are hitting the problems before people even start complaining. I don't see nearly the amount of complaints for 10 as I seen for 8 and 9.

And I feel they have the nicest looking UI to me at this point. Espicially if you like the more relaxed darker styles that are so easy on the eyes but yet have nice popping colors when you want them.

Maestro2be


----------



## studioj (Jan 9, 2014)

maestro2be @ Thu Jan 09 said:


> I have to admit, I am quite surprised at their level of updates thus far. They are normally so quiet that it's excruciating to even mention their name. But with this version so far it seems they are hitting the problems before people even start complaining. I don't see nearly the amount of complaints for 10 as I seen for 8 and 9.



Don't think they have had a choice with as buggy as X started out. In my recollection 9 was way more stable from the get go. Good on apple though for trying to fix the mess. Most pro score guys I know are sticking with 9 however and looking for alternatives. I have happily moved on.


----------



## gpax (Jan 9, 2014)

studioj @ Thu Jan 09 said:


> Don't think they have had a choice with as buggy as X started out. In my recollection 9 was way more stable from the get go. Good on apple though for trying to fix the mess. Most pro score guys I know are sticking with 9 however and looking for alternatives. I have happily moved on.


I'm happy you're happy.

With each LPX update, I'm becoming happier as well. Your commentary about professional use notwithstanding.


----------



## madbulk (Jan 9, 2014)

Sorry to hijack a bit, but what's up with midi scrubbing? You can't work to video that way anymore. Is it being talked about out there? Do they know it doesn't work on X?


----------



## Maestro77 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm also extremely happy with X and thankful for the numerous updates. So glad I didn't jump ship.


----------



## Vision (Jan 9, 2014)

gpax @ Thu Jan 09 said:


> studioj @ Thu Jan 09 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't think they have had a choice with as buggy as X started out. In my recollection 9 was way more stable from the get go. Good on apple though for trying to fix the mess. Most pro score guys I know are sticking with 9 however and looking for alternatives. I have happily moved on.
> ...



I'd like to think I'm as pro as anyone. That said, I would'nt go back to Logic 9 if you paid me. 9 wasn't all that rock solid either. X had its issues in the beginning, but nothing detrimental on my end. And the work flow is way better imo.


----------



## studioj (Jan 10, 2014)

Apologies, didn't mean to offend with my post. I was just saying people I know have made that choice... to say that I am not alone in that opinion that it was a rough release. This could probably be said of every program out there however! and I am a bit bitter after waiting so long for certain workflow enhancements to only find them half baked if there at all. Although it should be said the 'pro' in music does not a program make. did I say that right? . I am glad I made the choice to switch however. 
I just really wish Apple had used those 4 years to really blow us composers out of the water.


----------



## dgburns (Jan 10, 2014)

studioj @ Fri Jan 10 said:


> Apologies, didn't mean to offend with my post. I was just saying people I know have made that choice... to say that I am not alone in that opinion that it was a rough release. This could probably be said of every program out there however! and I am a bit bitter after waiting so long for certain workflow enhancements to only find them half baked if there at all. Although it should be said the 'pro' in music does not a program make. did I say that right? . I am glad I made the choice to switch however.
> I just really wish Apple had used those 4 years to really blow us composers out of the water.



+1 couldn't agree more.I am on L9 and have shoved tons of sausage down the pipe the four years it has been out.Actively looking for alternatives,spent the night(long night) with Dp 8 ,and will look at Cubase again and Protools HDX too.Money isn't the real issue.Logic X is not rockin my personal world.Mostly the gui changes,stuff just seems to take up too much screen real estate imho.But I must confess that L9 is efficient.

what to do,what to do....still searching for the answers.Logic X is likely not it.and the apple guys just want to hide,no interface or exchange of ideas with the user base,what a shame.I thought they wanted to democratize the technology....course my brother in law just got LPX,so guess they hit their demographic.


----------



## gpax (Jan 10, 2014)

studioj @ Fri Jan 10 said:


> Apologies, didn't mean to offend with my post. I was just saying people I know have made that choice... to say that I am not alone in that opinion that it was a rough release. This could probably be said of every program out there however! and I am a bit bitter after waiting so long for certain workflow enhancements to only find them half baked if there at all. Although it should be said the 'pro' in music does not a program make. did I say that right? . I am glad I made the choice to switch however.
> I just really wish Apple had used those 4 years to really blow us composers out of the water.


I am not offended, certainly not by anyone's experiences and reactions to Logic; I share many of the same frustrations, being a user since before Apple acquired Emagic. Our experiences are all valid. 

However, it made no sense why someone who does not use LPX felt the need to interject commentary in a benign thread about a simple update. I'm a bit weary at present how easy it is to turn the most simple announcements around here into raging bon fires, though I see now that was not your intent. My apologies for the snarky reply as well. 

I do think discussing Logic and its professional viability is a worthy venture, and deserving of its own thread/topic starter. 

G


----------



## damuso (Jan 25, 2014)

Interesting thread. I've used every major DAW for seasons of my musical life, then eventually settled on Logic 9 because it was the most functional for my purpose, but always seemed less musical than others and definitely the ugliest.

LPX solved both of those issues....enjoying every update.


----------



## AC986 (Jan 25, 2014)

On a scale of 1 to 10 how much better us Logic X compared to Logic 9?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 25, 2014)

Adrian, sequencers are so sophisticated these days that you have to use a much smaller scale than that. Updates can only be measured down to a couple of decimal places.


----------



## AC986 (Feb 1, 2014)

Nick Batzdorf @ Sat Jan 25 said:


> Adrian, sequencers are so sophisticated these days that you have to use a much smaller scale than that. Updates can only be measured down to a couple of decimal places.



Sorry I missed this. Do you have Logic X Nick? Is it a lot bester for you than Logic 9?


----------



## dinerdog (Feb 1, 2014)

As a long time Logic user (since 1.6) I'll just throw some things out there that perhaps only apply to me:

Cons: (only a couple imho)

1. Interface is a little cramped (still miss the customizing possible in 7)
2. I think the color is WAY to dark and the colors for regions among the ugliest I've ever seen.

Pros:

1. LOVE saving a song as a monolithic file. Finally everything in one place.
2. The loop browser works perfectly as it always should have. No crashing etc.
3. Love clicking once on an inst/efx etc. to open for editing. Less clicking is good.
4. Of course 64bit export audio to movie. Flawless
5. Even when you get a spinning beachball, it rarely quits.
6. The library selection for sounds is more intuitive.

Those are a couple biggies for me. Overall I'm loving it. I did lean on 9 for a minute, but no more. I'm not a total fanboy, I despised L8 and it took a while to warm up to 9, but I feel like I can make LPX do what I want.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 1, 2014)

Adrian - I have it. Is it better? Yeah, it has some nice features. To be brutally honest, I don't really do anything different with it than with Logic 9, so I'm probably the wrong person to ask!

I stil have the same environment/screensets from years ago, so it all feels the same to me.


----------



## autopilot (Feb 1, 2014)

Does anyone else have an issue with the Mouse icons not changing properly? Like it will have the normal mouse icon, but be muting every time you click. Or not chagning to the region adjusting icon but still adjust regions? 

Drives me frikin' spare!


----------



## SamGarnerStudios (Feb 1, 2014)

autopilot @ Sat Feb 01 said:


> Does anyone else have an issue with the Mouse icons not changing properly? Like it will have the normal mouse icon, but be muting every time you click. Or not chagning to the region adjusting icon but still adjust regions?
> 
> Drives me frikin' spare!



I have the same issue, quite annoying.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Feb 2, 2014)

Yes, same thing here with the mouse pointer, but only sporadically. Usually e.g. lengthening the region still works, but I had some rare moments when it was not possible, I had to add another region next to it and glue them together.

At one time I was de-selecting (and re-selecting) regions with shift and there was no update anymore in the piano roll editor of the notes that should then dis-appear and re-appear. Eventually it solved itself. Somehow I have the feeling that more complex operations of selecting events and notes are not always executed correctly. Not that it would be un-useable, but I have to keep a watchful eye...


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Feb 2, 2014)

Yes, I was teaching a Logic Pro X class yesterday and that happened to two oft he students trying to switch between the pointer and the solo tool.


----------



## rJames (Feb 3, 2014)

I finally just got on board for Logic X.

Seems like I have lost functionality to SOLO one instrument that is part of a Kontakt Multi. So, when I have Omni in a multi, I can't solo one of the instruments without all of them soloing. Big Bummer unless someone can tell me how to do this.

What happened to all of the audio Functions? I couldn't even figure out how to reverse an audio region today.

What else? Yeah, too dark. Really bad color scheme as well.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Feb 3, 2014)

rJames @ Mon Feb 03 said:


> I finally just got on board for Logic X.
> 
> Seems like I have lost functionality to SOLO one instrument that is part of a Kontakt Multi. So, when I have Omni in a multi, I can't solo one of the instruments without all of them soloing. Big Bummer unless someone can tell me how to do this.
> 
> ...



The power button on the tracks now acts as the CPU saving mode for each track. You can take each track offline. If you can't see the power button right click on a track and choose Configure Track header, and tick On/Off under Buttons. I don't like it as well as the old way, but that is how you now must do it. Or use the Solo Tool.

And you reverse regions the same way you always have, only now the Sample Editor is named the File Editor.


----------



## rJames (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey Jay, I see the power button. Harder to find the audio functions though.

But what I need more is the ability to Mute or Solo one track in a multi instrument set of tracks.

For instance, if I create a multi for 6 Omni tracks, all of the tracks Mute at the same time. I can Record on them one at a time but the functionality of the Mute and Solo has changed so that I can't solo a track. Is there something new that I need to do while creating these tracks? Otherwise I'll need to create a separate track for each instance of Omni which will gobble up my RAM. Don't want to do that.

Thanks.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Feb 4, 2014)

rJames @ Tue Feb 04 said:


> Hey Jay, I see the power button. Harder to find the audio functions though.
> 
> But what I need more is the ability to Mute or Solo one track in a multi instrument set of tracks.
> 
> ...



Correct, you can no longer discretely solo/mute them but you _can_ power off/on the individual MIDI channel;s you don't want to hear.

I think it is easier just to choose the solo tool and hold it down on the regions you want to hear.


----------



## JeffP06 (Feb 5, 2014)

hello
I still have this bug. When I export all audio tracks and choose "One File per Track"... the result is mono tracks...

help ?


----------



## dinerdog (Feb 5, 2014)

Couple other changes I noticed in the last few updates:

It seems that when you highlight a song/sequence and hit the space bar, you no longer see a visual preview of the song. I hope they bring that back. It made it so easy to see the tempo and what sounds you used without loading the whole song.

Also, it seems like the skip cycle is gone. When highlighted a section at the top of the track area from right to left (and got the skinny line) you could let it play and 'skip' that section instead of looping it. That seems to be gone unless there's a new command for it.


----------



## autopilot (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey Dinerdog - there is a new command for it - look for "Swap Left and Right Locators" 

I find it easiest to customise the control bar and display and include it there.


----------



## dinerdog (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks Sean. I needed and did put it in the control bar. I NEVER would have found it because swapping left and right locators doesn't seem to make sense (as opposed to skip).

Another variation on that skip locator that I've always wished for was to be able to have multiple skips. If you could hold option and draw in several for quickly hearing what it would sound like without this or that.

Anyway, thanks for pointing it out. Much appreciated. : >


----------



## rJames (Feb 5, 2014)

Also seems like I can no longer double click in the piano roll to isolate one track.

Used to be able to select a few midi tracks and they would appear in the lower window (piano roll). If I double clicked on a midi note, then that track would appear soloed so that I could work on the cc values for that track. Click in the background and all of the selected tracks would reappear making it very easy to deeply edit the entire string section for example.

I'm using it... I'm learning it... but it seems like a major step back. Did they improve anything from Logic 9 to Logic X?

Please tell me cause I want to focus on that.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Feb 5, 2014)

Lots: autosave, track stacks (huge), smart controls, Drummer, Flex Pitch, the ability to move more than one track at a time in the track list, saving patches with fx routing for starters.


----------



## dinerdog (Feb 5, 2014)

A few important things (to me) that I posted above:

1. LOVE saving a song as a monolithic file. Finally everything in one place.
2. The loop browser works perfectly as it always should have. No crashing etc. 
3. Love clicking once on an inst/efx etc. to open for editing. Less clicking is good. 
4. Of course 64bit export audio to movie. Flawless 
5. Even when you get a spinning beachball, it rarely quits. 
6. The library selection for sounds is way more intuitive.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Feb 5, 2014)

I will never use the monolith. I want my audio files in a folder for easy access but if you like it, great that they gave you that choice.


----------



## dinerdog (Feb 5, 2014)

Isn't right clicking to "show package contents" easy enough if you need access to it? After YEARS of writing there's more than a few pieces of audio with "untitled" in their name. When I do open an older sequencer, I love saving it knowing that there won't be any searching for the right file ever again.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Feb 5, 2014)

I like proper folders. Old school kind of guy I guess.


----------

